# FW Open Day.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> Forge World Open Day – Reservations Now Being Taken
> The annual Forge World Open Day returns to Warhammer World here in Nottingham on Sunday the 3rd of April, and as it’s now only a month away we have some more information for you.
> 
> We are now taking reservation orders for the Open Day 2011, and this is the best way to ensure that we will have the exact models you wish to purchase. This year we have made a few changes to the ordering process to make it as quick and easy as possible for you to collect your reservation on the day.
> ...












Looks interesting. I assume the 2nd exclusive model will be something fom Warhammer Forge.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

I Need That Model!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

I do not know if that looks like a Warhammer Forge World model more of a new SM model for a chapter to be announce in the upcoming IA books!

Or even better some kind of captain of the GK in the history during the Heresy?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I think it's gonna be related to the badab war-Possibly Huron's Champion, Capt Corien Sumatris


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Most likely a generic Centurion.

As to the books, again, you can CONFIRM that the IA11 and Tamurkhan will be available to read in their Pre Production Print stage.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

Rathios1337 said:


> I Need That Model!


seconded !!!:biggrin:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Rathios1337 said:


> I Need That Model!


Thirded! 

Man, that looks awesome. I think i might pop along now, firstly to grab that model and secondly to catch a sneaky glimpse of AI11.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Just saw this on the GW website, nothing to add but confirms AI11 will be there, so so shall I :

Details: This epic day will see Forge World descend on Warhammer World for their annual Open Day, which is totally free to attend. Running from 10.00am until 4.00pm, the entire Forge World Studio, including both the Forge World and Warhammer Forge teams, will showcase work-in-progress projects, recently released kits and even a few forthcoming models that haven't yet been announced.

Also occupying the two Studio stands will be the Forge World Book Design team, who will be showcasing proof copies of both Imperial Armour Volume 11: The Doom of Mymeara and Tamurkhan: The Throne of Chaos.

We will also be bringing you a sales stand packed with the Forge World and Warhammer Forge range, our Charity Titan Raffle, fantastic participation games and our annual Open Day Painting Competition, which will be judged on the day. Entries should consist of a single Forge World miniature or vehicle, which may be mounted on a display base if you wish


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You be taking a camera, and taking 720p pictures of Tamurkhan, ya hear?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

And get some nice pictures if possible of tye upcoming unannoucned stuff for IA11 like the Puma or Lynx or whatever has not been revealed already.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I apologise if this is not 'news' but i did a very quick glance at topic titles and could not see anything further on Tamurkhan.

I happened upon the FW section of the GW HQ shop today and a member of staff told me that the Tamurkhan 'campaign' takes place 100 years ahead (that's right, ahead!) of the current known WHF setting and that it revolves around 4 brothers (i think i remembered that right) who each represent one of the chaos gods. In the campaign they are WTFpwning the Empire and for the purpose of preserving the current world/timeline-limit it is on an alternative timeline.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Vaz said:


> You be taking a camera, and taking 720p pictures of Tamurkhan, ya hear?


I'll make sure to take a camera  do not fear


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

TheReverend said:


> I'll make sure to take a camera  do not fear


You can get very small lapel video camera's on the net now which will save you snapping away


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

can you ask the guys at FW to hurry up and release the land ship as i need one.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I might be able to get you a personal defence consultants badge Rev, and post it over, actually. If you've got a balaclava, I'll send you some tac gear, perhaps you can blag your way in there, then smash and grab?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I might be able to get you a personal defence consultants badge Rev, and post it over, actually. If you've got a balaclava, I'll send you some tac gear, perhaps you can blag your way in there, then smash and grab?


This is the way to do it.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, well I'll either be back with the pics or in jail following Vaz's advice... If the second happens, you guys better bail me out!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I know a guy who knows a guy. You'll be fine.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

They better hadn't run out of burgers in Bugmans this year. I'd been looking forward to that all morning.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Eldar Lynx?
Do you mean this little baby?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I have to agree with everyone; I really need that model.

It's a pity that I'm in the states, and not able to get to any of the FW opens.

So... who wants to pick one up for me? I'll reimburse.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

So has anyone decided to go this year?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

If anyone go's i would kill for that marine......my Blood Angel's would look damn sexy with him as a squad leader.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

That special edition marine model is one of the main reasons I'm going!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm going, but I'm already picking up three of those marines for mates. Hopefully FW will let me buy more than one?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I sure would like that marine 
Damn geography and worl.. [mumbles while walking away slowly]


----------

